# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Foreros que compren libros en ingles?

## magokreuss

Suelo comprar bastantes libros en ingles, y si bien ya tenemos en castellano muchos títulos, por cada libro que sale en nuestra lengua se publican 20 en la de Shakespeare, 

Por lo que me gustaría saber que foreros suelen comprar material bibliográfico en ingles, para comentar cosillas sobre sus ultimas adquisiciones

----------


## Sarbatxo

Yo compro muchos libros en ingles, si bien es cierto que sobre todo de mentalismo y relacionados. :-)

----------


## logos

El 98% de mi biblioteca de magia y mentalismo es en inglés...

----------


## magokreuss

Mi ultima compra ha sido el volumen 1 de la revista TRAPDOOR de Steve Beam, un tocho de casi 500 paginas repleto de material, muy recomendable.

Ya que os gusta el mentalismo que os parece MIRACLES OF MY FRIEND II?.... tiene muy buena pinta.

Ademas estáis de enhorabuena, pues acaban de sacar la reedición extendida del BUILDING BLOCKS de Luke Jermay

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Casi todo lo que compro es en inglés, mis últimos: Secret Agenda de Giobbi, Magie de Duvivier (escrito por Racherbaumer)

----------


## francirco

yo casi todo lo que compro de Grandes Ilusiones está en inglés o francés. De hecho, no tengo nada en español de este tema. El resto de la bibliografía, el 75% aproximadamente está en otra lengua,

----------


## Prendes

curiosidad: ¿por qué lo comprais en inglés? ¿más bibliografía? ¿mejor precio? ¿o simplemente porque sí, sin motivo concreto?

----------


## magokreuss

Ambas cosas Prendes

-El abanico es interminable, tienes lo que quieras de lo que quieras
-los precios son muy accesibles 
-ademas de mejorar otro idioma

Mi ingles hablado es muy ramplon  pero entiendo al 100x100 lo que leo. 

Como dice Ascanio en su vol.1 muchos magos se sorprenderían al ver que facil es LEER magia en ingles.

----------


## Knoid

> curiosidad: ¿por qué lo comprais en inglés? ¿más bibliografía? ¿mejor precio? ¿o simplemente porque sí, sin motivo concreto?


Mas bibliografía? sin duda. Mejor precio? no siempre.

En la magia, como en otros campos, hay mucha más cantidad de material en inglés que en español. Incluso muchos magos españoles publican sus trabajos en inglés, que en ocasiones no se publica en español. Los libros traducidos pueden tardar años en publicarse, y a veces me he encontrado que prefiero revisar el original, por que en la traducción se pierde "algo". Es otro punto a favor.

Además de libros y DVD's, mucha otra información está escrita en inglés en foros, tiendas, redes sociales... A veces la calidad y madurez  de estas comunidades es superior a la de los equivalentes en español. Respecto a los contenidos de los libros, como siempre, depende del libro y de uno mismo. Estar escrito en inglés no garantiza que el material sea mejor. Incluso a veces, hay que adaptar charlas o técnicas al propio idioma (por ejemplo, yo he tenido que adaptar algún sistema de memorización) pero te acostumbras en seguida a superar esos baches.

Mucho de lo que puedas encontrar en español lo podrás encontrar en inglés, pero no todo lo que se encuentra en inglés aparece en español.
Perderse semejante cantidad de oportunidades, sólo por no saber leer en inglés, sería una pena.

Además, piensa que lo mismo que pasa en español, pasa con otros idiomas. Los italianos, franceses, alemanes, japoneses... también suelen publicar sus materiales en inglés.

En resumen: Hay flores y hay malas hierbas, pero el campo es mucho más grande.

----------


## GIMMICK

Mucho más de todo en inglés, y salvo que sea material español, todo lo que se vende (accesorios, trucos...), más barato en inglés... (un 25% más barato mínimo con el cambio del dolar euro, que está muy bien para nosotros, incluso con los gastos de envío, el problema es que las tiendas españolas, abusan y no solo cargan sus beneficios y gastos de envío, sino que hacen directamente la equivalencia dolar=euro, o incluso más...!!!).

Por otra parte, información a raudales..., casi cualquier truco que busques está revisado en los Magic Cafe Forums o similares, y te ahorras pasta, sin contar las subastas de material nuevo o usado...

Si no sabes inglés te va a salir muy cara en dinero tu magia...!!!

----------


## Prendes

vaya...
lo tendré en cuenta a partir de ahora, que por no saber inglés no será jajaja

----------


## magokreuss

Pues atención a los fans de Barrie Richardson porque ya esta anunciado su tercer libro CURTAIN CALL, el cual caerá seguro.

Ademas hay rumores muy fundados de que el próximo de Tamariz esta al caer, pero en ingles

----------


## logos

Mi última adquisición fue la colección completa de la revista "The Magic Wand"...46 años de magia y miles y miles de páginas...pura gula mágica....

----------


## logos

Prendes...si no lees literatura mágica en inglés te estás perdiendo un mundo entero de ideas y efectos...sólo con las colecciones de revistas clásicas tienes para una vida entera de estudios. Alguien dijo una vez que la mejor manera de ocultar un efecto tremendo es publicarlo en una revista. Yo tengo practicamente todas las colecciones completas que han sido reeditadas de una década hasta el presente, exceptuando algunas pocas . No he leído probablemente más del 1% del material, aunque regularmente hago sesiones de estudio. Para que te hagas idea del volumen masivo de información que está a nuestro alcance.  No existe nada comparable en castellano. El año entrante planeo adquirir la colección completa de la revista "The Sphinx". Sólo el índice de efectos y entradas son 540 páginas (!!!!!). Suficiente para varias vidas enteras de lectura. A mi me agrada hacer excavaciones arqueológicas en esas revistas y encontrar tesoros ocultos...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo leo en inglés por una única razón. No quiero que la barrera del idioma me impida estudiar las materias que me interesan. Si no leyera inglés no habría podido estudiar a Carney, Cervon, Ammar, Trost, Duvivier, Hamman con la profundidad que se merece, Bannon, Marlo, Aronson, Eugene Burger, Max Maven...  Claro que me falta un mundo para controlar a cualquiera de ellos, pero tengo acceso a su obra, y puedo intentar acercarme más a los que realmente me interesen.

Gracias a editoriales como Páginas, tenemos buenas obras traducidas, con calidad de edición, precio y traducción, sin embargo es imposible mantener el ritmo de la producción anglosajona.

Mi próximo objetivo, aprender francés.

----------


## magokreuss

Yo también me lo he planteado, sobre todo por las obras de Richard Vollmer, pero las publicaciones en francés son caras, yo diría que inclusive mas que las españolas

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Por lo general parecen más caras, también es verdad que del mercado francés probablemente me esté fijando sólo en cosas que se salen un poco de lo normal. De todos modos otro idioma que abre infinidad de puertas.

----------


## magokreuss

Me acaba de llegar CURTAIN CALL de Barrie Richardson.
Tiene una pinta genial como los anteriores.
Trae un montonazo de efectos con su charla correspondiente.
Es uno de esos libros queuno disfruta leyendo.
Por ahora he leído sus dos nuevas versiones de ACAAN, una de cerca y otra de escena, y unos artículos sobre Berglas, Anthony Blake y Derren Brown...ya os iré contando

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo estaba dudando entre ese y el de Jamy Swiss, Devious Standards que tienen en Tiendamagia. Ya iré contando yo también si me animo.

----------


## magokreuss

Ricardo Solo te pillastes el libro de Swiss finalmente?

----------


## luis dias derfe

los libros de magia en ingles son una excelente opcion para aprender y mejorar esta lengua tan presente hoy en dia.Ademas,el mago que quiera tener una cierta proyeccion internacional no le quedara otra que aprender ingles.

----------


## tramp

Mentalismoreal, no te parece mejor si quieres hacer publicidad de tu página, crear un hilo informando sobre ella, que comentar en un montón de hilos (la mayor parte de ellos por cierto abiertos hace años), para no aportar en la mayoría más que publicidad sobre dicha página?
Te lo digo como consejo, pues yo al menos, te aseguró que recibiría la información con mucha más receptividad.

----------

